# معلومات عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي



## الملاك الذهبي (23 أبريل 2008)

أنا بحاجة ملحة وفي أقرب وقت إلى معلومات عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر:63:


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (23 أبريل 2008)

تفضل عزيزي هذه الراوبط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38597.html?highlight=ventilator

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65501.html?highlight=ventilator
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61840.html?highlight=ventilator


----------



## المسلم84 (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....


----------



## محمد قهوة (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة اذا كنت تعمل بحث عن اجهزة التنفس الصناعى يمكنك دخول موقع شركة دريجر


----------



## eng/M.moh (23 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أخي الملاك الذهبي:
هذه هدية لك وللأعضاء المنتدى الكرام جزء من الكتاب العملاق ( Standard Handbook of Biomedical Engineering and Design) عن جهاز التنفس أرجو أن تجد فيه ماتريد.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أبريل 2008)

شكر وتقدير لأبداء المساعدة .

جزاكم الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
بس ما اكدر اسحب الموضوع اكلي حسابك لايكفي
شوكت اكدر اسحبة؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شـــكـــر


----------



## ابودجانه2010 (31 يوليو 2010)

والله برافو عليكم


----------

